
Abandoned S3 Bucket Allows Malicious Script to Run on 800 Sites - scarhill
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/abandoned-tweet-counter-hijacked-with-malicious-script/
======
scarhill
I changed the title from "Abandoned Tweet Counter Hijacked With Malicious
Script" because the interesting thing to me was the attack vector being the
recycling of the S3 bucket name. Of course the same thing could have happened
with an abandoned domain name.

